# How much does a blank Dual-layer DVD cost ?



## redmanc (Jan 27, 2009)

Was just wondering, like.


----------



## VexByte (Jan 28, 2009)

redmanc said:


> Was just wondering, like.


Rs.105-150.


----------



## Pat (Jan 28, 2009)

Buy it from eBay using coupons and you could get it quite cheap


----------



## utsav (Jan 28, 2009)

Moserbaer 8x Dual layer dvd is 60-80Rs


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 28, 2009)

And how much for DL DVD RW?


----------



## manusag (Jan 28, 2009)

Moserbaer 8x Dual layer dvd is for 60 bucks at nehru place, new delhi


----------



## thinknano (Jan 28, 2009)

and what is the cost of a dual layer writing capable dvd writer costs???


----------



## utsav (Jan 28, 2009)

Every dvd writer is dual layer capable and ranges between 950-1300Rs


----------



## thinknano (Jan 28, 2009)

thanxxx for the info  ....btw i have never bought a dual layer disk so far....


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 29, 2009)

i was gifted 5 DL DVDs on my bday. just in case u r curious *img228.imageshack.us/img228/5443/myphoto09012901uy0.jpg    it costed around Rs. 140/- Each... back in October '08...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 29, 2009)

I got it for about 100 Rs. But there are cheaper alternatives...


----------



## kalpik (Jan 30, 2009)

Available for 60 a piece at Nehru Place.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 30, 2009)

What about DL DVD RW?
How much is the price?


----------

